# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Devlet borçlanıyor özel sektöre para kalmıyor

## bozok

*Devlet borçlanıyor özel sektöre para kalmıyor*


*Güngör Uras*
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*25.01.2010*






Başbakan Yardımcısı Sayın Ali Babacan ve Hazine Müsteşarı Sayın İbrahim üanakçı geçen hafta sonu katıldıkları bir toplantıda ekonominin son durumu ile ilgili bilgi verdiler.

Sayın Ali Babacan’ın önem verdiği konuların başında iç borçla ihtiyacının sınırlandırılması geliyor. 

Devlet, gelirinden fazla harcar ise bütçe açık veriyor. Bütçe açık verince devlet borçlanmak zorunda kalıyor. Devlet borçlanmak için iç piyasadan para toplamaya başlayınca da piyasada ekonominin büyümesi için(yatırımda ve üretimde kullanılabilecek) para kalmıyor.

Bütçe açık verince, Hazine, devletin Türk Lirası ihtiyacını ya banka sisteminden ya da tahvil ve bono çıkararak sermaye piyasasından temin edebilir.

Sermaye piyasası, menkul kıymetlerin satılıp alındığı piyasadır. Kişilerin ve kurumların birikimleri (tasarrufları) ya banka sisteminde (mevduat olarak) toplanır, ya da sermaye piyasasında değerlendirilir. Bankalar (mevduat) tasarruflara sabit faiz öder. Sermaye Piyasası’nda menkul kıymetler (genelde) faiz yanında değişken getiri sağlar.


*Yatırım ve üretim için kaynak*
üzel sektördeki şirketler ile kamu sektörü (Hazine, KİT’ler, belediyeler) yatırım yapmak veya işletme ihtiyaçları için ya bankalardan kredi alırlar, ya da sermaye piyasası’ndan borçlanırlar.

Bankalardan borçlanılırken kredi kullananlar senet imzalarlar. Sermaye piyasasına yatırım yapanlara ise ,yatırımlarının karşılığında menkul kıymet (hisse senedi veya bono/tahvil) verilir.

Toplam banka kredileri şimdilerde 395 milyar TL. dolayında. Sermaye piyasasındaki menkul kıymetlerin toplamı da (Eylül sonunda) bu rakama benzer büyüklükte 390 milyar TL. Ancak kamunun banka kredilerindeki payı çok küçük iken sermaye piyasasına akan imkanların yüzde 82’sini kamu kesimi kullanıyor.


*Mevduata alternatif*
üzel sektör sermaye piyasasında hisse senedi dışında çok az değerde tahvil ve finansman bonosu satabilmiş durumda. Açık anlatım ile sermaye piyasasının kaymağını kamu kesimi yiyor. üzel sektör şirketleri sermaye piyasası araçlarını kullanmaya kullanmaya unuttu. Bırakınız banka bonosu, varlığa dayalı menkul kıymet gibi özelliği olan menkul kıymetleri, özel sektör tahvil ve bono bile çıkaramaz oldu.

Halbuki sermaye piyasası, özel sektörün yatırım ve işletme finansmanı için en önemli ve en büyük kaynak. Tasarruf sahipleri için de banka mevduatına alternatif yatırım alanı.

2009 Eylül sonu itibariyle sermaye piyasasında özel sektör tarafından satılmış menkul kıymetlerin değeri 69 milyar TL., kamununkiler ise 320 milyar TL.

üzel sektör 69 milyar TL.lik hisse senedi, 490 milyon TL.lik tahvil ve 100 milyon TL.lik Finansman Bonosu riski taşıyor. Buna karşı kamunun 304 milyar TL.lik tahvil, 15 milyar TL.lik bono riski var.




...

----------

